# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  как перенести на новую учетную запись программы и ярлыки?

## Skorii

Подскажите пожалуйста такую штуку.

В хелпе я прочитал первый пункт



> *Создать новую учётную запись с наиболее ограниченными правами и пользоваться ею по умолчанию*


Решил сделать новую учетную запись, чтобы обезопасить ноутбук от вирусов.

НО возник большой вопрос.
У меня на "админе" установлен антивирус и еще много нужных программ.
Можно ли и как перенести все значки и программы на вторую учетную запись без переустановки?
Грубо говоря, чтобы пользоваться всем тем же, и чтобы антивирусник обновлялся.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Через админа войдите на рабочий стол новой учётной записи(примерно так *C:\Documents and Settings\Новая учётная запись\Рабочий стол*) и туда скопируйте все нужные Вам ярлыки.

----------


## Skorii

> Через админа войдите на рабочий стол новой учётной записи(примерно так *C:\Documents and Settings\Новая учётная запись\Рабочий стол*) и туда скопируйте все нужные Вам ярлыки.


Понял, спасибо!

А программы все по умолчанию будут работать?
Переустанавливать ничего не надо будет? (антивирус и прочие)

----------


## olejah

У меня всё работает. Но кое-какие действия нужно будет совершать под админом.

----------


## Skorii

> У меня всё работает. Но кое-какие действия нужно будет совершать под админом.


Благодарю за помощь!  :Beer:

----------


## olejah

Но, ещё запомните, что к папкам которые лежат по адресу *C:\Documents and Settings\Admin* получить доступ не получится, поэтому их содержимое делательно скопировать, например на рабочий стол новой учётной записи. Тут просто ярлык не поможет. Нужно саму папку будет скопировать.

----------


## Karlson

> Тут просто ярлык не поможет. Нужно саму папку будет скопировать.


возможно еще права на папку придется дать.

----------


## PavelA

> Нужно саму папку будет скопировать.


Там (C:\Documents and Settings\Admin) очень много всего лежит, так что могут возникнуть проблемы.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Все копировать смысла точно нет.

Точно необходимо копировать:
где "Администратор" - название вашей текущей учетной записи
и где система пользователя Windows XP
C:\Documents and Settings\"Администратор"\Рабочий стол
C:\Documents and Settings\"Администратор"\Документы (следует иметь в виду, что отсюда также потянутся папки Мои рисунки, Моя музыка)

Многие программы хранят свои настройки, личные папки пользователя именно в учетной записи пользователя, поэтому уже будет необходимо избирательно смотреть папки:
C:\Documents and Settings\"Администратор"\Local Settings (по умолчанию скрытая)
C:\Documents and Settings\"Администратор"\Local Settings\Application data (по умолчанию скрытая)
C:\Documents and Settings\"Администратор"\Application data

Также стоит учитывать, что многие програмы хранят настройки в реестре пользователя. Поэтому, после запуска под другой учетной записью, программа может сказать "Здравствуйте, я вас первый раз вижу! Давайте настроим параметры"

----------


## Skorii

Пришлось сделать так
Создать еще Админа
Потом только обычного разрешилось создать.

Скопировал часть ярлыков в обычную учетную запись.
Но я замучался с правами доступа с кучей ограничений, с проблемами удаления файлов и прочим.

И хочу вернуться на самый первоначальный мой вариант.
НО !!!!! НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ!
Остался только новый рабочий стол у Admin1 (новый созданный)
И никак не могу вернуться на нормальный мой рабочий стол Admin.
Хотя он в Тотал коммандере есть.

Как туда вернуться , подскажите пожалуйста! 
Я уже измучался.

Фуууххх..
Нашел.
Там надо было удалить созданный Админ1.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Все копировать смысла точно нет.
> 
> Точно необходимо копировать:
> где "Администратор" - название вашей текущей учетной записи
> и где система пользователя Windows XP
> C:\Documents and Settings\"Администратор"\Рабочий стол
> C:\Documents and Settings\"Администратор"\Документы (следует иметь в виду, что отсюда также потянутся папки Мои рисунки, Моя музыка)
> 
> Многие программы хранят свои настройки, личные папки пользователя именно в учетной записи пользователя, поэтому уже будет необходимо избирательно смотреть папки:
> ...


А, вот оно как.....

А с доступами на удаление и перенос файлов?
У меня сейчас ругалось на удаление.
Поэтому все вернул назад.

----------

